# VFM 120mm Case Fan



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm looking for a good non LED 120mm case  fan(exhaust) for high air flow.
And also need a cheap LED 120mm case intake fan.
Please suggest.
I will buy from ebay,FK or locally(which ever gonna be cheaper).
Thanks!


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 15, 2012)

You can get the cm si3  2in1 fan pack. It costs around 800 and are led fans. Or get 2 deepcool wind blade fans.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 15, 2012)

I suggest you get Deepcool IceBlade for Rs.400 from fk. Its the best 120mm LED fan you can find under 600bucks. 
But CM 90mm LED fans would be better choice as they have 90CFM airlfow compared to 62CFM of Iceblad and 2k RPM compared to 1.5k RPM of Iceblade.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys for ur replies!
Deepcool Windblade Cooler look VFM for as 120mm LED fan.
Price R.374/- @FK.
But,confused between ICEBlade and WindBlade ?

And I could not found CM 90mm LED with 90CMF airflow 2000RPM.
Can I get any source ?

BTW,how good is CM Silent Fan 120 S12 (4 in 1) Cooler ?
I also heard about GlacialTech and Amigo cheap fans.
Wonder are those good or not ?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 16, 2012)

1. IceBlade is better than WindBlade for the former has better RPM and airflow. 

2. This is the one you should be looking for: Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com 

3. Those CM 120mm fans are not good compared to Deepcool. Iceblade is the best 120mm fan you can find under 600bucks.


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 16, 2012)

The CM aren't 90 cfm products. They are the cm sickleflow and are really vfm. They produce around 70 cfm that too in open air. Inside the cabinet airflow drops to almost 40 to 50 cfm. But thats the case with any cabinet fan. 
I would say get two sickleflows for 1k.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea,saw at site Sickflow are 70CMF and Xtraflow are 90CMF.
Is CM 120mm Sickflow available in India ?
Cos no Sickflow fan at CM India site ?
Only Xtraflow available.
I thinking to get (for Exhaust)one CM 120mm Sickflow/Xtraflow 70/90CMF no LED cos it may be cheaper than LED.
And gonna take one(for Intake) 40CMF non LED.
Then those gonna create negative air pressure inside case which is better for cooling  ?
Am I wrong ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

90CFM LED cooler from CM is renamed sickleflow..
I use them for cabinet ventilation. Their LED's are non intrusive.. + they create good amount of airflow..

Go for balanced air flow configuration(intake=exhaust)..
its best else you may end with "good fans gone underperforming" statement


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!
Gonna buy 90CMF Sickleflow then.
But its not available online so can't confirm about price.
Have to check local market.
If someone like to share link review or pic(from forum or other site) of the fan please do it.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

AFAIK, Sickleflow isn't available in India.
So if you really plan to buy it, you have to import it.


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 19, 2012)

Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com

This is the sickleflow. Costs around 400 to 500. Remember that many sites say its cfm is 90 but it is 70.

And here is the review-
120 mm Fan Roundup, Part 2: 1350 RPM or Higher Rotation Speed. Page 4 - X-bit labs


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep.Sickleflow is 70CMF.
Sadly saw 90CMF at Flipkart after when I bought the fan @550/-(+Travel Fare) from Chandni. 
Most of shop did not have case any fans.
Even shops at Chandni were selling Fans at overpriced.
Vedant is the worsts in this case.
Quoted R.750+ for CM 70CMF LED Fan.
Thought still I need one non LED.
Non LED not available at FK even 4 in 1 pack out of stock.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

Tip: Vedant = not a shop where you should ask for chassis fans. You are not specialist in that part. 
MD is a good one.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 22, 2012)

Whi is specialist case fans ?
Blue LED is out of stock at FK and it was not available at Chandni too.
FK is cheaper than MD here.
I thought local price is always cheaper than online for small things.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 22, 2012)

Revolution said:


> I thought local price is always cheaper than online for small things.



On9 is genenrally cheaper


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> On9 is genenrally cheaper



Totally wrong.



Revolution said:


> I thought local price is always cheaper than online for small things.



At chandni, yes, everything is cheaper, except chassis fan, cabinet LED, fan controller, hot-swap bay, cathode tube, LED strip & other modding stuffs.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep,u r right I guess.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 25, 2012)

if you are ready to spend 1.2k then why not CM excalibur.
one thing i can say about this fan is wind pressure is huge. One piece of advice though don't use this fan as intake unless you have dust filters.



Spoiler



well i can compare it with small table fan. cause i have used it as a table fan for few days


----------

